# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  GOOOORI! hitno statisti za snimanje

## La-la squo

Znam da stalno nešto žicamo, ali jedino tako neke stvari rješavamo: Sutra 26.9. u 16 sati skupljamo se u Rodinom gnijezdu te krećemo u akciju fotkanja. Roda radi plakat za Tjedan dojenja. Sve u vlastitom aranžmanu. Mama dojilja i beba cicalica- modeli iz Rode, fotograf iz Rode, dizajn iz Rode...Trebamo ljude-statiste za sliku. Nije puno posla a nama je ogromna pomoć. Ako znate da ste u blizini Keglića/Trga Francuske ili vam nije teško protegnuti nožice... javite da stižete. Možete samo odgovoriti potvrdno na post ili poslati meni pp. I SVIMA JEDNO VEEEEELIKO HVALA

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Podižem.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Mama dojilja i beba cicalica


a mama dojilja (k tome i trudna, ali se nažalost trbuh preslabo vidi) i trogodišnje dijete?   :Grin:

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Trebamo statiste svih veličina i spolova   :Grin:

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Laktacija nije uvjet.

----------


## Lutonjica

skužila sam poslije, ja htjela dojiti, ali imamo već glavnu glumicu   :Grin:

----------


## buby

imam ja cicoljupca i voljni smo pozirati  :Grin:

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Da pojasnim - nije fotka grupnog dojenja, već trebamo ljude koji bi bili slučajni prolaznici - šetali, sjedili, čitali novine... Pliz?  :Aparatic:  
Trebamo barem 3 osobe.

----------


## buby

možemo mi dojiti u prolazu  :Wink:

----------


## mommy_plesačica

:Laughing:  Može, čekamo vas u 16h.

----------


## La-la squo

Dakle, još jedno malo pojašnjenje. Traže se "Samo" statisti, tj. ljudi koji su voljni šetati oko glavnih protagonista-mame bebe i cice. Starosna dob, tjedan trudnoće, stupanj laktacije, spol i sl. potpuno nevažni. Pliiiiz samo se javite da ćete doći.

----------


## apricot

ako ne bude dosta, samo svratite u Keglić: uvijek ima dosta ljudi.
a i mama u parku, 50 metara od RG-a.

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Ljudi moraju pristati da ih se snima, zato je bolje da ih ovako skupimo, nego da moljakamo po Kegliću.

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Buby, u kojem si kvartu?

----------


## josie

buby je na krugama.
jel' možemo onda računati na lut i zaru i buby i njezin tim?
ajmo ekipa, nemojte se bojati-lica vam se neće vidjeti (jako).
trebate se samo prešetavati gore dolje.

----------


## mommy_plesačica

1. buby + ekipa (?)
2. leonisa (?)
3. Lutonjica + Zara (?)
4.
5.

Ja ću ubaciti ekstra molbu: moze li netko oko 12h pokupiti kljuc od Gnijezda negdje oko Kvatrića i otvoriti Gnijezdo u 16h? Ne vozim i na drugom sam kraju grada...

----------


## buby

dolazimo svi, mm će vjerojatno švrljati okolo
mommy, ne znam hoću li stići po ključeve, još farbam doma

----------


## anek

> mm će vjerojatno švrljati okolo


..a baš bi bilo dobro da imamo muške u kadru, u pozadini. 
mommy i arpad su jedina mama i dijete koji bi se trebali vidjeti u kadru..

----------


## mommy_plesačica

*PROMJENA PLANA!*

Odlučili smo ipak ići bez statista, od   :Heart:  zahvaljujem svima koji su se javili.

----------


## buby

dobro da sam povirila, a mm se odlučio pokazati  :Laughing:  
drugi put...  :Kiss:

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Hvala ti još jednom   :Love:  
A i TM-u.

----------

